# Easimec Ivermectin



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone used this for treating bunnies, I have used it for the guinea pigs and it is simple enough 3 drops once a week for 3 weeks. 
BUT for the rabbits it says 3-6 drops once a week for 3 weeks (2-3 drops per kg) well, for my 5kg bunnies, that would be 10-15 drops not 3-6? 
So what do I do?

Mclaren and Kimba you can see red mites on, so that means that everybody will need to be done, buying Xeno from the vets is way too expensive but Xeno is only Ivermectin anyway  

Plus I won't be giving my vets anymore money after yesterday (will do a seperate thread) and will be looking for another one. :mad2:

*Heidi*


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I obviously can't advise re. meds but just wanted to empathise with the vet situation after my own recent experience of ineptitude and over-charging. Hope you get some advice and get sorted re. the vets soon.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv just bought that Xeno stuff for Jake who has the very start of running dandruff..they said because its so early I need only do Jake, and that was £14 something! Would be very interested to find out more about this other stuff!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Iv just bought that Xeno stuff for Jake who has the very start of running dandruff..they said because its so early I need only do Jake, and that was £14 something! Would be very interested to find out more about this other stuff!


Heres the link to it 
Easimec Ivermectin 0.5% 10ml-Hyperdrug
the guineas had it as a precaution as one had an unknown scabby patch, and I did a few drops on each bunny as a precaution as they are in the same shed (just like I will do the guineas with the rabbits having them), but as I am actually treating them, I need to know I am using the right dose


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

That looks like a good idea! How much does it contain though?
I have 5 rabs and 10 g.pigs so would that little bottle be enough for them?

Sorry, this is your thread..im hijacking!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> That looks like a good idea! How much does it contain though?
> I have 5 rabs and 10 g.pigs so would that little bottle be enough for them?
> 
> Sorry, this is your thread..im hijacking!


I did my 6 (at the time) bunnies and my 4 guinea pigs for the 3 weeks and I think that was 3/4 of a bottle - but can't really remember tbh 
I was going to order 2 if I know I need to do more than 3-6 drops for the rabbits.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I did my 6 (at the time) bunnies and my 4 guinea pigs for the 3 weeks and I think that was 3/4 of a bottle - but can't really remember tbh
> I was going to order 2 if I know I need to do more than 3-6 drops for the rabbits.


Iv always used ivomec super for my g.pigs. Was recommended it years ago when I bred g.pigs and used it ever since. it works out really cheap, just a couple drops in the mouth and done...but im wondering wether to change to spot on like this.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I said to the vet today about this and the dosage instructions and she said to be careful with the doses, she would consider just using 2 drops on the Nethies (instead of 3, but then guineas have 3 drops?) 
And then just work out the others I guess. I am thinking of doing 1 drop per kg and then see how its working after 7 days, to be on the safe side  She says overdosing can cause neurological issues 

*Heidi*


----------

